# Ride the Rockies Logistics Question(s)



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Made the RtR lottery as a first-timer. Have done most of the big Colorado rides, including numerous times in BToC and Triple Bypass. So I know the riding, weather, etc. What I want to know are logistics specific to RtR. Things like:

How many bags are allowed?
Bag(s) weight limit?
Opinions regarding indoor vs. outdoor camping?
Quality of aid stations?

Things like that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Hey Voodoo,
I made it too...my 7th time. You're allowed one bag that weighs no more than 70lbs. They don't weigh it. I have only done outdoor camping. In my opinion, that is the only way to go. There are just too many people indoors with no privacy and too much noise. At least with a tent, you can have some space. I also keep my bike with me. RtR does have secure bike parking which works quite wel but many times is not protected from the elementsl. I don't use it because I'm a bit anal/paranoid about other people scratching my bike or knocking it over. I also like to keep my bike clean and protected from evening frost or rain. 

The aid stations are great and pretty well stocked with the basics...fruit, cookies, nuts, water & gatoraide. They also have vendors at most aid stations where you can buy food...anything from brekfast burrittos to pasta salad to turkey sandwiches or even burgers and dogs. 

Make sure that you pack your clothes in plastic bags. After the staff transports your bags to the next town, they put them out organized by which truck (early, mid or late) and the color of your tag. Once laid out, your bag is not protected from the elements such as rain. Using plastic bags keep your clothes, towels and things dry if it does rain

I hope this helps. RtR is a bunch of fun! I really enjoy it and look forward to it each year. I haven't done BToC but some people who have done it told me they preferred RtR by a mile. 

Chris Keller
Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

VoodooCadillac said:


> Opinions regarding indoor vs. outdoor camping?
> Quality of aid stations?
> !


A buddy of mine did the indoor camping and was fine with it. 
On the other hand, I stayed indoors too, but not camping. Hotels are the way to go! Warm bed, hot shower, nice breakfasts with no lines, etc etc.
I was somewhat surprised at the aid stations. There were tons of vendors selling the most unhealthy crap I've ever seen. Funny thing is - people were buying it. I don't know how they continued the ride without losing everything they had eaten.
What was provided by RTR was certainly edible, but also very limited compared to other tours I've been on. 
You should seriously consider carrying some of your own food if you are particular at all about what you eat on your rides.
You will find that RTR gets tremendous support from the host communities. Everyone is glad to see you and is glad you are in town. Makes for a great week!


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks - I've heard that their aid stations are (relatively) weak.....so this info sort of confirms that. I'll definitely carry (always do) my food.


----------



## naturaldrift (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all. I got selected also! I plan on coming out from Michigan. I have lots of questions about the logistics of the whole thing. 

One thing is, how and where do you eat breakfast? Is it just food that you bought and brought? Does anyone know of a forum to hook up and find rides to RTR? I'd like to find someone to drive out with.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

MerlinAMAs observation vis a vis the aid stations is pretty accurate there are food vendors selling food that may not be particularly healthy but over the 13 yrs I've been riding it most riders like the variety of offerings and those vendors that don't provide what the riders want don't return. Naturaldrift; relative to breakfasts - generally each rest stop has a local organization that provides lunch and dinner on the day of arrival and breakfast on the departure date (usually beginning quite early). Fairly inexpensive and filling. As far as travel out goes there is usually a forum on the RtR facebook site where people start threads to talk about these types of issues. You could start one and see what sort of response you get. Hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

naturaldrift said:


> Hey all. I got selected also! I plan on coming out from Michigan. I have lots of questions about the logistics of the whole thing.
> 
> One thing is, how and where do you eat breakfast? Is it just food that you bought and brought? Does anyone know of a forum to hook up and find rides to RTR? I'd like to find someone to drive out with.


I'm by no means an expert, but I hope you plan on coming out a bit early to acclimate to the altitude you'll be riding at. If I remember correctly the RtR site recommends at least one high-altitude/long distance ride prior to RtR.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RtR Pir8 said:


> MerlinAMAs observation vis a vis the aid stations is pretty accurate there are food vendors selling food that may not be particularly healthy but over the 13 yrs I've been riding it most riders like the variety of offerings and those vendors that don't provide what the riders want don't return. Naturaldrift; relative to breakfasts - generally each rest stop has a local organization that provides lunch and dinner on the day of arrival and breakfast on the departure date (usually beginning quite early). Fairly inexpensive and filling. As far as travel out goes there is usually a forum on the RtR facebook site where people start threads to talk about these types of issues. You could start one and see what sort of response you get. Hope that helps. Cheers


I generally eat at the local restaurants in town, but on the route I'll get a PB&J or the like from one of the vendors. The aid stations generally alternate between oranges and bananas--you'll get really sick of them by week's end.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I generally eat at the local restaurants in town, but on the route I'll get a PB&J or the like from one of the vendors. The aid stations generally alternate between oranges and bananas--you'll get really sick of them by week's end.


+1 that Mr. Jones


----------



## naturaldrift (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all. I appreciate the advice. 

In terms of getting there early to get acclimated...the best I can do is get there on Friday. Looking to get a ride in on Friday and Saturday. I hope that will suffice as it's the best I can do!


----------

